# best 2.1 sound system under 2.5k



## papashango_cs (Aug 15, 2011)

hiii guys, i'm planning to buy a 2.1 sound system 
i live in delhi.. 
my budget is rs2500  (can be extended upto 2700 not beyond this)
my main requirement is GOOD AND HEAVY BASS , MORE SOUND OUTPUT(clear sound.)
It should be enough to shake my small room atleast ! 
i have shortlisted some of the models i liked
Altec lansing vs4241  
altec lansing vs2521
creative inspire T3100
creative inspire T3200
logitech x230
logitech z323

i am unaware of the prices/availabilty ,  so please guide me for the best one (as per my req) which falls in my budget

cheers. -k4RNN


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 15, 2011)

papashango_cs said:


> It should be enough to shake my small room atleast !


Altec Lansing VS4121 - 2.8K.. If u were able to find one, u are lucky...

Creative T3200 is overpriced...

Logitech Z323 - sub distorts a lot..

Creative T3100 - 2k... Good option but dont expect room filling bass...


----------



## papashango_cs (Aug 16, 2011)

Okk, how about vs2521??  And are vs2621 good?
Heavy bass ??  
Altec atp3. , creative a300


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

papashango_cs said:


> Okk, how about vs2521??  And are vs2621 good?
> Heavy bass ??
> Altec atp3. , creative a300



ATP3 gone extinct long time back..

A300 is basic 2.1..

In ur budget, the 2.1s avail. now are,
T3100, VS2621, Z323.. 

Of these, T3100 is a clear winner..


----------



## papashango_cs (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks mate. 
im getting this now 

one thing, what is the SIZE OF THE SUBWOOFER of t3100 ???
i couldnt find it anywhere on the net.. hope its 5.25


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hows iball Tarang 2.1 ?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> Hows iball Tarang 2.1 ?



Once heard a demo.. It was not good in any aspect..


----------



## papashango_cs (Aug 17, 2011)

hii guys !! i finally got altec lansing vs4641  ie octane 7 , they are amazing ! got it for 3k @ nehru place . 
@a2mn2002 , bro iball tarang isnt good ! 
you can get creative and logitech in that range if youre a bit low on budget
ONE QUESTION guys, i have placed the 2 speakers (satelliets) ON MY DESK and the sub under my desk (not on the floor, but on a wooden plank made for printer n stuff, ) now ihve removed the printer. and my sub is placed facing the WALL. ( the air pocket and the woofer are on the same side and are facing the wall. ie table ) although , there is a gap of atleast 3.5 inches. is it ok ?  .. it wont harm my sub in any way right ?? i can place it facing me (the listener ie opposite to the wall) , but it'll mess up the wire arrangment.. 

please do reply to this 
regards.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 17, 2011)

^^ congo ! Hows the bass ?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 17, 2011)

Do some burn-in.. Before pumping up the volume...


----------



## papashango_cs (Aug 18, 2011)

bass is too good !!! 
and how do i do " burn in " ??  is it a software..?
ive not raised the volume more than 60% ..

----
AND PLEASE DO TELL ME THAT MY SUB WONT GET HARMED IN THIS POSITIONG ( read post # 8 )


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 18, 2011)

papashango_cs said:


> ( the air pocket and the woofer are on the same side and are facing the wall. ie table ) although , there is a gap of atleast 3.5 inches. is it ok ?



3.5" is not enough.. Find some way to have more clearance... 

For burn-in refer *here*


----------



## papashango_cs (Aug 18, 2011)

ok.. then i'l arrange it the other way around.. ie , opposite to the wall. mega i think i have some problems with my satelliets. i can hear disturbance (like that from tweeters,) the tweeter sound is as if thers a small paper stuck inside both the satelleits. After burn in , will this get resolved.. ?
after changing the woofer position , will it solve ?
or should i get it replaced. ?


although when i play some different songs, at a higher volume , this doesnt happen, or happens very less. could it be anything related to the bitrate of the song ..? song quality i mean.  but still it shouldnt be this way.. its a very minute sound, you have to pay attention to notice it..


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 18, 2011)

papashango_cs said:


> i can hear disturbance (like that from tweeters,) the tweeter sound is as if thers a small paper stuck inside both the satelleits. After burn in , will this get resolved.. ?
> after changing the woofer position , will it solve ?
> or should i get it replaced. ?



U mean like a crackling sound? If it doesnt happen in all songs, its nothing to worry abt, should be due to bitrate.. 
Also check for any electrical disturbances... Earthing..


----------



## papashango_cs (Aug 18, 2011)

it happens in a few songs (songs having low bitrate , 128) even on medium volume,
i had downloaded 80 % of the songs from youtube ! poor me !
all those had 128 bitrate,  so i could hear that crackling sound in many songs, but now ive downloaded some high quality (192-320 bitrate)  songs, and even on FULL (actually full ) i dont hear that sound ! its all clear   .. so the speakers are fine right ?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 18, 2011)

U are good to go.. Now the burn-in...


----------



## papashango_cs (Aug 18, 2011)

okay ! great, thanks, what should be the ideal volume for it ? even 40 % is too loud man !
and i have downloaded some files from link you gave me !
daily 5 hours is ok ? for 3-4 days.. ?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes.. 30-40% volume..


----------



## papashango_cs (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks mate ! you helped me through this  
repect ++


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 18, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------

